# Hello, been a member since 2006, but not many posts.



## MysticWind (Sep 27, 2003)

Just want to be able to see the links and websites as well as all the other posts. So will have to be annoying for a while, sorry.


----------



## MysticWind (Sep 27, 2003)

Just want to be able to see the links and websites as well as all the other posts. So will have to be annoying for a while, sorry.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

It quality more the quantity.  welcome to the boards!


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome check the http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/115073-voyaging-$500-per-month.html its easy to over post in that thread and being from where you are I'm sure you could contribute greatly to the discussion


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Well guess being a member that long without making any posts you must really think about your words! And I hope your not a novelist, 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticWind (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks all and no I am not a novelist by any means. I don't even talk very much, kind of a shy individual. I do love sailing even though it is mostly day sailing around the bays here. Hey, one more post.


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet, be careful with this post thing it can be addictive. Tell us a little more about yourself, what kind of boat do you sail, how long have you been sailing, etc. Get to 10 posts and show us some pics.


----------



## MysticWind (Sep 27, 2003)

Well, I sail a Hunter 25.5 solo, therefore no photos sailing. On a whim I bought a 16' Chrysler Lone Star. I checked the internet about how to rig. Fiddled around with it and raised the mainsail, the wind took hold and away I went, that is when I fell love with sailing. MY hubby does not like to sail but he does support me in my recreational therapy.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome MysticWind.

You don't need a certain amount of posts to SEE links or other posts, only to post your own.


----------



## Backloop1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello Mystic we are neighbors. Welcome & let us know if you ever venture west to FHope


----------



## J_Reid (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello. I'm in the same boat (pun intended)...not enough posts to fully utilize the site.


----------



## MysticWind (Sep 27, 2003)

Backloop1, I would love to get over that way, I have heard good things about Fairhope. But with full time job, family obligations, and being an "old broad", it is difficult to get away that long.


----------



## MysticWind (Sep 27, 2003)

Backloop1, if you get over this way, let me know.


----------



## MysticWind (Sep 27, 2003)

J_Reid, maybe we will get there yet.


----------



## MysticWind (Sep 27, 2003)

Hello again, thank you for letting me lurk around I have found so much useful information here.


----------

